# FET... Diet/life style changes?



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm wondering what kind of changes you made?

This is my first FET, fresh cycle in 2014, I made so many lifestyle changes, no alcohol or caffeine, stopped intense exercise, only swam. I did consume my life, this time I would really like to stay chilled, but also want to ensure I gave this the best shot as we only have 1 embryo! 

Bit about me, no fertility issues, all recent tests show ovulate every month, good reserve of eggs, so I'm wondering as there's no health issues should I just relax or be eating a certain diet? I'm taking supplements, and eat healthy, high protein diet, trying to eat lots of nutrients. I do exercise a lot, do body attack and weight training, boot camp, should I stop this. If so when? As before focus was all on egg quality and a torsion which isn't the case, but could it impact my success through a hormone imbalance? After 2 years i seem to have forgot so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you're doing a fet I would think exercise up to transfer is ok but I m no expert.I m an exercise fanatic too I hate not running but I do cut back to brisk walking after my transfer. My last two haven't worked but my first one did and I followed a similar regime each time. Good luck 🍀


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm 28 weeks pregnant after a FET from my third cycle. I'd got pregant and mc on every cycle except for this one. This time I had a BFN from the fresh transfer and this pregancy is from the one remaining frostie. 
This cycle I had a deep endo scratch, and intralipids even though I have no immunes issues. On transfer day I was given an extra cyclogest straight after transfer, I had acupuncture before and after and for the first time I was told to rest in bed or on the sofa until the next day. I think it was a combo of these thing that worked for me. I also went on holiday during the two week wait and was very relaxed. 

Good luck!


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I do seriously intense exercise Molly so I think when I start drugs this week I'll cut out the body attack etc, just do moderate exercise then take it easy after transfer! 
Ljp64 I had acupuncture last time, and I was successful so def doing it again, before and after transfer! I do believe it helped, but who knows! But a positive mind set is helpful I believe xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verbena-tea (Nov 15, 2016)

I was doing a relatively high weekly mileage of hill running when we first started the process we went through (IVF, PGD, FET) and loved it, but had to stop in order to get my BMI over the threshold to qualify for treatment (I'm a skinny ectomorph which is great for running up mountains, but less good for NHS box-ticking) so by the time we reached our FET I'd been doing a vastly reduced amount of exercise (lots of walking and am on my feet all day, but no real cardio) for about a year. Goodness knows if it made any difference but am now nearly 13 weeks pregnant from our first attempt. And am still consumed with envy when I see people out running.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for replying verbena! It's interesting reading what you've put, alongside the other ladies. I decided to carry on doing my intense classes upto transfer, however at my day 12 scan my lining was thin, this never happened on my fresh cycle, which I didn't do intense exercise with.. so I decided no exercise at all, let my body put its energy in growing my lining! And day 15 today lining is now thick! I think I'm sticking to caution now & cutting right back xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey team monkey

You read my mind when you posted this! 

What are you doing food wise? Are you having lots of milk? Cant remember what i did last time! i can remember having protein shakes, ovaltine and lots of avocado...and no caffeine and alcohol. Do you think the protein is needed given its a fet? My zita books only really talk about ivf 😩 Xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi shiny happy girl,
I'm definitely not as strict as my fresh cycle, but I'm not growing eggs so how I see it as I don't need to be! 

I'm eating avocados, lots of lentil dishes as don't eat meat. Pineapple Joyce, Pom juice for lining, Brazil nuts, low gi carbs like sweet potatoes, lentils, oats, eggs, full fat dairy, no diet or low fat anything, nor any fuzzy drinks, oh and lots of nuts! But some treats! Bit of chocolate, hot choc most nights with my full fat milk to get my protein and dairy, then again in porridge! Don't think you need as much milk with a FET but still think it's a good source of protein. 

Agree zita books isn't specific to a FET, only fresh, how I see it we still need to eat well as lining is full of nutrients and need to get it nice and thick so I'm trying to eat relatively well but still have some treats xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome - thanks. was thinking along those lines too. 

X


----------

